# Keeping Hedgie Cool This Summer



## Raven13 (Mar 3, 2015)

If you're anything like me, you live in a house with no A/C and little more than a fan or two to help keep the heat at bay. With the temperatures rising close to the hundreds a fan is not much to keep cool. You lay on the couch, appendages sprawled to avoid the disturbing sticky feeling when they touch. The cats are spread across the floor, you occasionally call their names, half to make sure the heat hasn't over come them half because you wish you could cuddle with your friends, if only it weren't for this heat. The hedgehog is splatting more than you've ever seen and despite the heat source being turned off and his enclosure directly in front of the fan you're lucky if you can get the temperature below 90. So, whats a hedgie lover to do? Make icy treats of course!

Alright so taking after the recent videos on youtube of cats licking giant ice balls to stay cool 



 I was inspired to try making some for my hedgehog, Arti, and he loves it! I made a smaller one of course out of a water balloon instead of a regular one. He does seem to enjoy licking it and he can't really move it like he could a normal ice cube. Not to mention once the ice melts he'll still have a nice bowl of ice cold water. I'm sure if you wanted you could probably figure out a way to freeze treats like mealies, crickets and dubias inside.

Anyone have any other creative keeping cool secrets?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Thermal curtains to block the sun, if your house has a basement and the door is inside the house open the door and sit a box fan at the top of the stairs blowing towards the house. Spray the exterior of the house with the garden hose, especially the roof. Open attic windows. If you have a clothesline hang some wet sheets and sit in the "cave" the breeze makes air conditioning. Make sure any ceiling fans are going the right direction. 

The frozen bottle trick in a cage, a tile in the cage. Both of those are specifically for the cages. Any thing you can do to drop the general temp in the house will make these things work better.


----------

